# The Website for ordering Equipement



## buffboyali (26 Nov 2004)

Hey does anyone know the website for ordering accessories or some equipment because I'm a Med A and I recently joined and got a black Beret and I need a green one. I'm talking about that site where u got points or something like that and then they ship you the item. Sorry if I'm not specific enough.


----------



## combat_medic (26 Nov 2004)

http://www.logistikunicorp.com/


----------



## buffboyali (26 Nov 2004)

YEAH THAT WAS THE ONE. Thanks alot.


----------



## 762gunner (2 Jan 2005)

Can I get a Carl G there?  Rush hour here in Wainwright's a bitch.     javascript:void(0);Grin ;D


----------

